# Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden



## Littlewoman (29. Mai 2011)

Habe mir letztens 10 Posthornschnecken gekauft, die alle frisch und munter waren. Nach kurzer Zeit waren im oberen Teich alle von heute auf morgen verschwunden. Da der Teich dort sehr klar ist und die Wasserpflanzen noch nicht die ganze Sicht versperren habe ich sie immer gut beobachten können. Nun sind von den 10 Stück aber nur noch 1 große übrig 
Können das wirklich unsere __ Frösche/__ Kröten gewesen sein? :shock ich habe weder leere Gehäuse gefunden noch sonstige Überreste. Die Libellenlarven können es also nicht gewesen sein, die haben nur die Quappis dieses Jahr alle gefuttert wie es scheint, kein einziger hat überlebt 

Die Sumpfdeckel und alle anderen sind noch da, leider auch eine Art die schon fast zur Plage wird, nennt sich glaube ich Spitzhorn und frisst mir die Pflanzen an so das ich manchmal nur noch Stengel finde, nur die Wasserlilie die lassen sie in Ruhe dabei ist die dieses Jahr explodiert 

Gerne hätte ich wieder welche in meinen beiden Teichen, hat zufällig jemand welche die er abgeben möchte? Ist ein Versand überhaupt möglich und ratsam? Per Express, so denke ich, sind die keine 24 Stunden unterwegs und sollten das doch gut überstehen, oder täusche ich mich da, wenn ja bitte jetzt nicht steinigen :beten

Isabella


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Hallo Isabella,

Deine __ Frösche/__ Kröten haben die __ Schnecken bestimmt nicht gefressen. Wenn das Wasser aber so schön klar ist, dass Du sie gut beobachten konntest, gilt das für Vögel genauso. Amsel, Krähen, Elstern - sie alle mögen Posthornschnecken gerne. Die Spitzschlammschnecken fressen in erster Linie gammelige Pflanzen und keine frischen. Da frag mal lieber Deine Goldfische.


----------



## Littlewoman (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Hallo Christine,
habe das in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, darum kam ich erst darauf. Was die Vögel betrifft, haben wir alles 3, wie bestimmt alle anderen auch ständig im Garten. Würde also nur ein Netz helfen meinst Du um die __ Schnecken zu schützen.
Warum nur mögen die nicht die anderen *grummel* da hätte ich viel mehr von und wäre nicht böse drum.

Lieben Dank
Isabella


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Ein Netz würde bestimmt helfen, aber ob es schön ist?

Unsere Amseln nehmen auch die Spitzschlammschnecken - solange sie klein sind. Aber vielleicht schmecken die Posthörner einfach besser.


----------



## Littlewoman (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Schön ganz sicher nicht Christine :-( aber alle 3 Wochen neue Posthornschnecken einzusetzen ist auch nicht schön. Ganz verzichten will ich auch nicht 1. weil es schön ist ihnen zuzusehen und 2. sie die Algen in Schacht halten


----------



## rumbalotte (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Genau das Problem habe ich auch....Im April noch reichlich "Posthörner"  und mittlerweile finde ich keine mehr 

....und in einem leeren Häuschen hat es sich etwas anderes gemütlich gemacht:


----------



## Ares (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

Bei mir sind leider die __ Schnecken von den Krähen gefressen worden. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Littlewoman (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alle Posthornschnecken verschwunden*

na dann bin ich wenigstens allein trauernd:beten1

und wenn ich den Posthorndieb erwische, dann versohl ich ihm aber sowas von den Popo das er nie wieder Appetit an denen verspürt *grummel*


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2018)

Littlewoman schrieb:


> wenn ich den Posthorndieb erwische, dann versohl ich ihm aber sowas von den Popo das er nie wieder Appetit an denen verspürt *grummel*


Vielleicht einer mit Maske.......


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2018)

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2018)

Hi Torsten,

diese Jagd-Karte mit Abschußzahlen ist aber wohl hinfällig da ja schon fast 20 Jahre alt


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2018)

Denke mal, das die Verbreitung wohl noch stimmt.....wird nur noch größer geworden sein 

(Muss dir noch meine Adresse für die __ Magnolien schicken)


----------

